# Why is Prince drooling excessively when he's asleep?



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is drooling A LOT when he's asleep all of a sudden. I am not over exaggerating when I say he is leaving a puddle and his entire face is soaked is dribble.

I'm not sure if I am being fussy over him, he isn't unwell as vomiting or anything like that. He's eating fine etc. 

I was over thinking it last night and wondering about mis aligned jaws and things, is it worth a trip to the vet over drooling? 

Any advice is great as usual,
Thanks,
Jonathan, Jennifer & Prince


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you could wait for an annual visit for this. How old is Prince? Does he have all his canines? 

My youngest chi has impacted lower canines, and her tongue is hanging out much of the time! Cute looking, but I'd rather have the teeth!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Vito did this when he was teething, once he lost his baby teeth he was fine


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It sounds like an issue with his teeth. If he is a puppy, then probably normal teething but if he is adult I would get his teeth checked by a vet.


----------

